# Kohler wants $470 for this?



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a customer that just moved into this house a month ago and has found a leak coming from the Sok overflowing whirlpool tub. I remove some sheetrock for access and found the plastic jet broken.
Does anyone know where to find these parts for less than what Kohler wants.
Here are the part #'s and the link to Kohler's parts page, plus a pic of the high dollar plastic.









Biscuit service kit #1036406-96 $368.00
Jet #1001878 $18.50
Seal #93315 $3.50
and the removal tool #96744 is 80 Bucks:furious:
http://www.kohlerserviceparts.kohle...41f1&ModelID=34976dfe0db24bd1b4b29894f5f438f1

Thanks!


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Nope, buy if the customer had called, the parts probably would have been free.

Had a customer call to get a new pump that froze and cracked on the union nut.
Threw in his free pump and all was good...


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

So what you are saying is the customer can call Kohler and get the parts for free? Like Moen does.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Kohler faucets have a limited lifetime warranty..But check out the warranty for baths if you scroll to the bottom http://www.us.kohler.com/general/warranty.jsp

Kohler Co. warrants its Faucets* manufactured after January 1, 1997, to be leak and drip free during normal residential use for as long as the original consumer purchaser owns his or her home. If the Faucet should leak or drip during normal use, Kohler Co. will, free of charge, mail to the purchaser the cartridge necessary to put the Faucet in good working condition. This warranty applies only to Kohler Faucets installed in the United States of America, Canada or Mexico ("North America").


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

What I'm saying is have the customer call. Mine did and it got covered. He just paid for the shipping I think...

It's worth a shot...

I normally advise customers to call the manufacturer before I call my parts guy. It saves them with the mark up and, oddly enough, they get the parts faster...


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Plumb Nutz! 
I will get them to call and if Kohler say's no then it will be up to the customer to purchase the parts themselves. I would hate to provide and markup that part!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys! This has little to do with the problem at hand but since I think the problem has been covered just thought I'd add this.

I mean, y'know how if you're looking for replacement parts and they're a million dollars but if the HO calls they send them out for free?
A couple weeks ago I installed a customer supplied Moan roman filler and the HW wouldn't shut off completely. If you moved the hot handle to closed and then backed it off a bit (towards "opened") it'd shut off. _meh_ I thinks and then I decided to call the 1-800 number on the chinese instruction sheet. Of course I get a machine so I leave my name and number and a detailed description expecting that was a complete waste of time. The next day some woman calls me saying that I'd left a msg which took me aback for a moment because I was on to other things and it didn't click right away what she was talking about.
Anyway, it soon dawned on me and I told her that it wasn't my faucet; that the customer (I think that I even called them "the customer") had bought such and such model roman rough-in from "I don't know where" and described the problem again. She cut me short and asked for my mailing address and said she'd send me a new cartridge.
A few days later I get a package with two new cartridges AND the cartridge tool!
Just went back and changed it out today! The original cartridge looked fine (the little plastic tab wasn't pinched off like it'd been installed by a drunken monkey) but the new cartridge saved the day!

So all I gotta say is. . . How 'bout dat! 

_We now return you to your regular programming_
Mig


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Glad you had a favorable outcome!
My problem is almost resolved, customer will be purchasing the parts for $60, turns out the part on Kohler's crappy web site didn't slow just the jet flange I needed but the whole assembly?
Only problem know is I didn't tell H/O to get the hax tool that Kohler wants $80 bucks for. I have searched everywhere trying to find something to fit it without sucess.:furious: It's just an oversized hax wrench for petes sake!


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

I have luck with the stem wrenched before and on occasion on of those "kong" dog toys... But those were for an American standard...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I was told by a Kohler rep. that it depends on where the customer bought the product. Big box models weren't covered under that warranty.

IDK - never tested it out.

:furious: Kohler part pricing is why we do not recommend them. Customer gets mad when they find out how much the repair is gonna cost. We are the messenger and we get to hear the whining. Thanks for nothing Kohler.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Yea, Kohler thinks highly of their stuff! I think most of it is over enginered garbage!
As far as not having the tool to remove/reinstall that jet flange I'm gonna pick up a inside pipe wrench and hope it works.:thumbsup:


----------

